# stretching boots



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My brand new zip field boots broke at the show over the weekend so I had to run to the nearest store and buy a new pair. The left boot was PERFECT, the right was so tight on my calf it took three people to zip it and then I couldn't get past the pain it caused so I rode in one "old" boot (used twice) and one new boot (two different brands!).

How can I stretch the new boot? I've been looking on line for boot stretchers, do I need a leather softener too? Where can I get a boot stretcher, not having luck on my own........:-(


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Wear them. I know it doesn't sound fun, but really it's the only way. If you ride in them in the heat, the sweat will help losen the leather some, and it will help the boots mold to your leg structure. I'm the oppisite, my left boot is tight. I just sucked it up (not without some tears!) and wore my feild boots to ride all the time and now they fit like a glove! What type of boot are they? That could contribute some?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the new ones are devonaires....? the old ones are JPC tough riders

I found these on dovers site:

this is a spray of boot stretch stuff?????

http://www.doversaddlery.com/der-dau-meltonian-boot-stretch-spray/p/X1-3723/cn/15/

and then this:

http://www.doversaddlery.com/boot-trees/p/X1-3741/cn/15/

do those "stretch" the boot or just hold the shape?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah. Well, just wear them


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Ah. Well, just wear them


I don't wanna!!!! *WAIL!!!!*


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup.. Stormy's right. IT SUCKS! My boots were so tight (I have pull-ons) I used to have to sit in a door frame and brace while my dad pulled it off. I wore them and wore them and wore them and now I can get them off with a boot jack.
In the meantime, wear THIN socks (nylons) and spray your legs and the insides of the boots with show sheen to make them a bit slippery. Little bit of bar soap on the zippers will make them slide easy too.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^yeah, something like Zocks will help LOTS. They make them easier to wear. Trust me, it's not fun, but totally worth it. If you're willing to take the plunge, stand in a water trough or a bucket of hot water then go and ride. People say that helps.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had zocks on over the weekend with my "old" boots (that I had worn TWICE) and I zipped the zock in the boot. Probably what broke it. I'll try the bar of soap... still hate your answers  These boots hurt! Actually... just the one, it charlie horses my calf.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have a pair of camden devonairs, i only wore them once for about 2 hrs then i put passier lederbalsam on them let them set over night, and wore then one more time for about an hr and then they fit perfectly. after the second time i put them on after the conditioner i was at a xcountry event for 6 hrs wore them the whole time and they were soooo comfortable and didnt pinch or hurt one bit


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ACTUALLY.... you can take your boots to a reputable shoe repair shop and they can stretch them for you! I've never tried the spray boot stretch but know people who have. You do have to wear them along with the stretch though to make it work. I found some Ariats at a fabulous price that were a bit too small. Took them in and got them stretched about 1/8 in and they are perfect now. I think it was $15. The boot trees do NOT stretch them out. I would recommend getting some. They will help them retain their proper shape and keep from wrinkling too much at the ankle.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think I am going to take my "old" ones in to have a new zipper put on so I'll take the other ones in and have them stretched. I had no idea you could do that! I found a "calf stretcher" online just now but it costs more then the boots!

I was a little frazzled riding in two different boots, it's a good thing they all look alike!


----------

